# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussipalo 15.12.08

## Eppu

Karkkilan läheltä kantautuu uutisia:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2008/1...sa_430774.html
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1626066

Onneksi kukaan ei loukkaantunut vakavasti. Varmasti oli voinut sattua pahemminkin.

Uutisessa kerrotaan, että auto ajoi tiluria Virosta Poriin ja Kankaanpäähän ja oli Ikaalisten matkatoimiston järjestämä ajo.

----------


## Makeone

Kyseessä siis A. Lamminmäen Scania Irizar, Aamulehden sivuilta löytyy kuvat. Hyvä, että kaikki pääsivät autosta ulos, niinkin täysi kun se oli ja korkea olettaen huomioon että kyseessä oli eläkeläisiä.

----------


## TEP70

"Poliisin mukaan palo sai alkunsa kojelaudan ja moottorin välisestä tilasta."

Tuohan tarkensikin asiaa heti merkittävästi.

----------


## Makeone

> "Poliisin mukaan palo sai alkunsa kojelaudan ja moottorin välisestä tilasta."
> 
> Tuohan tarkensikin asiaa heti merkittävästi.


Uutisissa palomestari kertoi kuljettajan kertoneen, että savua alkoi tulemaan kojelaudan 'takaa' ja loppujen lopuksi etuovea ei voinut käyttää auton tyhjentämiseen...olisikohan palo saanut alkunsa akuista, yleensähän ne ovat auton etuosassa, menee tosin hieman spekuloinniksi. Toinen mahdollisuus voisi olla sähköpääkeskus, miulla ei tosin ole hajua, että missä se Irizareissa on... 8)

----------


## TeeJii

Mukana oli kaiken ikäisiä, mutta ajankohdasta johtuen suurinosa eläkeläisiä..

----------


## jtm

Aamulehden mukaan nuorin matkustaja oli 3-vuotias ja vanhin 81-vuotias. Varmaan aika monella ollut joululahjat tuliaisten mukana. Tulee kyllä ikävä tuota Irizaria, kun monet Viron reissut reissannut kyseisellä bussilla. :Icon Frown:

----------


## killerpop

...ja päivää myöhemmin 16.12. kärysi auto Satakunnan Liikenteen reitillä Pori-Jyväskylä
linkki uutiseen



> Bussin moottoritilassa syttynyt tulipalo säikäytti valtatie 23:lla Parkanossa tiistaina iltapäivällä. Kuljettaja sammutti tulipalon auton jauhesammuttimella, eivätkä liekit päässeet leviämään muualle autoon. Autossa oli tulipalon aikana kuusi matkustajaa.
> 
> Tulipalo sai alkunsa Lapinnevan kohdalla, noin seitsemän kilometriä Parkanosta Poriin päin.
> 
> Auton moottori vaurioitui palossa, joten Lauttakylän Auton pikavuorobussin matkustajat jatkoivat matkaansa toisella bussilla. Auto oli matkalla Porista Jyväskylään.
> 
> - Kuljettaja sammutti palon onnistuneesti, joten palokunta kävi vain tarkistamassa sammutuksen, kertoo Parkanon aluepaloaseman ylipalomies Markku Vuorela.

----------


## TEP70

Kummallisia lausuntoja oli lehdissä tuosta Karkkilan palosta. Ympäristöystävälliset bussit palavat herkemmin kuin ympäristölle haitalliset. Hankkikaamme siis ympäristölle haitallisia autoja.

Jos palo on alkanut auton etupäästä, niin ihme on, jos katalysaattorilla (onko tuossa autossa edes sitä?) ja äänieristyksellä on jotain osuutta asiaan.

----------


## JSL

Voisko olla Webasto polttanut?

----------


## ultrix

Ja Israelin Eilatissa turistibussi tippui rinnettä alas tappaen ainakin 24 venäläismatkustajaa.

Kurja viikko bussiliikenteen turvallisuusimagon takia. Muistakaa käyttää turvavyötä ja opetella vaahtosammuttimen käyttö.  :Wink:

----------

